# Car Pool/Hotel Info Hillbilly Herf



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am leaving Wichita between 5-6 pm going to be in Fayetteville around 10pm...Going to be staying @ the Embassy Suites Friday and Sat. Nights..any one wanting to work on carpooling (have room for one or two) or anyone wanting to split rooms I will be getting a pretty good deal but need to know how many rooms I need....PM me or post if you want more info...



Shawn


----------

